# Có nên bổ sung sữa dinh dưỡng Nutri Diabet cho người tiểu đường?



## Đào Mây (6/5/21)

Mẹ em gần đây đi khám sức khỏe được bác sĩ kết luận là chỉ số tiểu đường vượt ngưỡng an toàn. Nên kê thuốc về uống và hướng dẫn chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt để chỉ số tiểu đường về ngưỡng an toàn. Mẹ e thì khoản ăn uống này kém lắm, nên e sợ không đảm bảo dinh dưỡng để tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể nên có mua sữa dinh dưỡng Nutri Diabet cho người tiểu đường về cho mẹ e uống, vừa để cung cấp dinh dưỡng mà lại giảm được chỉ đố đường huyết. Mà mẹ e nhất quyết không chịu uống vì cho rằng uống sữa thì làm sao giảm được chỉ số đường huyết. Giờ có cách nào khuyên được mẹ không ạ? Theo cm thì có nên bổ sung sữa dinh dưỡng Nutri Diabet cho người tiểu đường không ạ?


----------



## Bình Bình (7/5/21)

Chỉ số tiểu đường vượt ngưỡng an toàn thì mom chỉ cần động viên mẹ ăn uống kiêng khen 1 chút, sau đó uống thêm sữa dinh dưỡng cho người tiểu đường để bổ sung dinh dưỡng. Chứ cũng không phải lo lắng quá đâu.


----------



## Duyên Hà (7/5/21)

Mẹ e cũng đang uống đây bác, nhưng mẹ e còn tiểu đường tuýp 2 ấy.
Suốt ngày uống thuốc tây, rồi tiêm nữa nên người chán lắm! Ăn không được mà còn mất ngủ nữa. Nhưng từ ngày uống sữa này, kiểu như được bổ sung thêm dinh dưỡng ấy. Đúng là người thấy khỏe hơn, cũng ăn uống được mà không còn mất ngủ như trước nữa.
Nên giờ cứ duy trì cho mẹ uống thôi ạ.


----------



## Huyền Nguyễn (7/5/21)

Mom chuyển cho mẹ sang ăn gạo lứt đi, gạo lứt tốt cho người tiểu đường đó. 
Dù là tiểu đường vượt ngưỡng an toàn, nhưng vẫn có thể chỉ số tiêu đường tăng nhé! Mom vẫn nên mua máy đo đường huyết để về kiểm tra cho mẹ liên tục. Thêm nữa là vẫn cần phải có 1 chế độ ăn uống tốt, hạn chế lượng đường vào cơ thể. 
Mom nên động viên mẹ tập thể dục nhé! Ngày chỉ cần đi bộ khoảng 30p thôi hoặc là tập những bài tập dưỡng sinh ấy. Cũng rất tốt cho người tiểu đường. 
Cứ duy trì 1 chế độ ăn uống và sinh hoạt như vậy e nghĩ là sẽ ổn định được đường huyết thôi.


----------



## Đào Mây (7/5/21)

Duyên Hà nói:


> Mẹ e cũng đang uống đây bác, nhưng mẹ e còn tiểu đường tuýp 2 ấy.
> Suốt ngày uống thuốc tây, rồi tiêm nữa nên người chán lắm! Ăn không được mà còn mất ngủ nữa. Nhưng từ ngày uống sữa này, kiểu như được bổ sung thêm dinh dưỡng ấy. Đúng là người thấy khỏe hơn, cũng ăn uống được mà không còn mất ngủ như trước nữa.
> Nên giờ cứ duy trì cho mẹ uống thôi ạ.


Mẹ e cũng thế mom ạ! Đấy là mới phát hiện tiểu đường vượt ngưỡng thôi nhé! Mà đã mất ăn mất ngủ rồi ấy. Xong ai bày uống lá gì, cũng vội vàng tìm mua về uống. 
Trong khi e mua sữa dinh dưỡng chuyên biệt cho người tiểu đường rồi mà không chịu uống. Chẳng biết sao mà thuyết phục mẹ.


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Mai (7/5/21)

Bạn cho mẹ tham gia vào đây nè: 
HỎI ĐÁP BÁC SĨ TIỂU ĐƯỜNG, HUYẾT ÁP, MỠ MÁU
 Có những kinh nghiệm chăm sóc người tiểu đường hay lắm!


----------



## Lan Anh Nguyễn (7/5/21)

Bình Bình nói:


> Chỉ số tiểu đường vượt ngưỡng an toàn thì mom chỉ cần động viên mẹ ăn uống kiêng khen 1 chút, sau đó uống thêm sữa dinh dưỡng cho người tiểu đường để bổ sung dinh dưỡng. Chứ cũng không phải lo lắng quá đâu.


Thực ra một phần cũng là tâm lý của người già ấy mom  Kiểu như nghe đến biến chứng tiểu đường, rồi nghe đến bệnh tiểu đường nguy hiểm thì sợ lắm! Mà tâm lý không tốt ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sức khỏe.


----------



## Thanh Thanh Lê (7/5/21)

Mom nói với mẹ là sữa Nutri Diabet là dòng sữa dinh dưỡng chuyên biệt cho người tiểu đường có hệ bột đường ISOMALT: Có chỉ số đường huyết (GI) thấp và được tiêu hoá từ từ giúp ổn định đường huyết liên tục đến 4 giờ. Không như những thực phẩm khác có thể làm tăng và xuống đường huyết quá nhanh gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm đâu mom. Chưa kể những thành phần khác như bột dây thìa canh, giúp ổn định đường huyết, nhân sâm, bột yến và 47 dưỡng chất khác không những bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể mà còn tốt cho tim mạch, ngăn ngừa xơ vữa động mạch, huyết áp cao, giúp xương chắc khỏe rất hay gặp ở người trung và cao tuổi.
Mom đọc kĩ sản phẩm ở đây đi: 
NUTRI DIABET - ỔN ĐỊNH ĐƯỜNG HUYẾT, NGĂN NGỪA BIẾN CHỨNG


----------



## Đào Mây (7/5/21)

Thanh Thanh Lê nói:


> Mom nói với mẹ là sữa Nutri Diabet là dòng sữa dinh dưỡng chuyên biệt cho người tiểu đường có hệ bột đường ISOMALT: Có chỉ số đường huyết (GI) thấp và được tiêu hoá từ từ giúp ổn định đường huyết liên tục đến 4 giờ. Không như những thực phẩm khác có thể làm tăng và xuống đường huyết quá nhanh gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm đâu mom. Chưa kể những thành phần khác như bột dây thìa canh, giúp ổn định đường huyết, nhân sâm, bột yến và 47 dưỡng chất khác không những bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể mà còn tốt cho tim mạch, ngăn ngừa xơ vữa động mạch, huyết áp cao, giúp xương chắc khỏe rất hay gặp ở người trung và cao tuổi.
> Mom đọc kĩ sản phẩm ở đây đi:
> NUTRI DIABET - ỔN ĐỊNH ĐƯỜNG HUYẾT, NGĂN NGỪA BIẾN CHỨNG


Cảm ơn mom đã chia sẻ cho e thông tin chi tiết như vậy ạ?  Để e về nói với mẹ e. Hy vọng là với những chia sẻ của mom thì mẹ e sẽ hợp tác và ổn định được đường huyết.


----------

